# Quick Fix - Rain Water marks & Soot



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok so after leaving car for 8 days and after giving a good paint correction and sealed, the car is covered in rain marks and soot / dust, I live in a flat so time and location being a problem, is there a quick fix to minimise swirls by getting these marks off? the car has sealant / wax on so would rather not get the old polish out AGAIN? :?


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd recommend Optimum No Rinse (ONR). Have a look on DetailingWorld in the eco friendly detailing section. Lots of people using it, can do the whole car in half an hour and you don't need any hoses/pressure washers.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> I'd recommend Optimum No Rinse (ONR). Have a look on DetailingWorld in the eco friendly detailing section. Lots of people using it, can do the whole car in half an hour and you don't need any hoses/pressure washers.


Thanks mate - I've been using Greased Lightning and to be honest whilst it does and can remove I'm noticing the stuff is really tough to properly dissapear also I'm pretty certain it's leaving swirlies despite following the instructions clearly.  :?


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

i just bought some of this ONR stuff so i will let u guys know how i get on.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Surely if you're using so little water and the car's dirty you're going to be dragging dirt over it an even more abrasive fashion? On a car that's got light dust, yeah I can see it might be ok, but I'm not sure it'd cut a weekly washing well..? :?


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

You'd be surprised, go to the DW forums and have a look on there, i did and i ended up buying a bottle to try out. A few detailers use it on their own cars too.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jen-TT said:


> i just bought some of this ONR stuff so i will let u guys know how i get on.


Excellent, might take a few times to get used to it and get the technique down, but once you've got it it's nice and quick.
Using a pump sprayer before, as recommended, works well. I think you can pick up pretty cheap ones from Wilkos if you've got one nearby. If not I got mine for about a fiver on Amazon.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Surely if you're using so little water and the car's dirty you're going to be dragging dirt over it an even more abrasive fashion? On a car that's got light dust, yeah I can see it might be ok, but I'm not sure it'd cut a weekly washing well..? :?


I've not used it on a filthy car tbh and probably wouldn't. It's great for if the car's got a light coating of dust and general carp.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

looks like i better order one of amazon.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jen-TT said:


> looks like i better order one of amazon.


Something like this should be fine. I think it's the same make that mine is actually.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Jen-TT said:
> 
> 
> > looks like i better order one of amazon.
> ...


Thanks i had a quick look on ebay and ordered that same looking one but in 3l of ebay, too bad it wont come in time for the weekend, oh well will try it out next week.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jen-TT said:


> TheMetalMan0 said:
> 
> 
> > Jen-TT said:
> ...


No worries, enjoy


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

Home bargains do pump sprayers for £1.99 for 2L.. Cheap as

Tempted by ONR.. But still dubious!!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Sitting on the fence on this one - sounds like if you're going to use it properly it takes the same amount of time as just washing?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes; by virtue of still having to actually wash the car  Rinsing takes bog-all time in the grand scheme of washing and drying.


----------

